# Compact 22 Carb Bowl Bolt not a Jet?



## mdsram (Jan 2, 2014)

My Arien's Compact 22 is having trouble starting this season, so I did the typical checks: fresh fuel, new spark plug, and finally began cleaning the carburetor. When I took off the carb bowl, to clean the fixed jet bolt, it appears to be just a regular bolt, not a jet. I have the model with the Ariens 208cc engine. The bowl is held on with the center bolt and has a second bolt to allow fuel drainage. I've never seen a carb bowl held on with anything but a jet bolt, so I wanted to ask where the jet is, so I can clean it, or at least have someone confirm that I'm not crazy and non-jet bolts are used on this model.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

You probably have a newer carb on it, Check the cylinder that the center bolt threads into, there should be a jet that screws into the cylinder. With a small flathead screw driver, "Carefully" unscrew the jet but be sure not to damage the threads for the center bolt. The emulsion tube should come out after the jet is out, if it doesn't lightly tap the cylinder and it should fall. Then clean the jet and emulsion tube as you would normaly do.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You're not crazy!
thanks to the EPA, and environmental laws, carbs now have "fixed jets"..
because you cant be trusted to adjust your own carburetor, because you might pollute the air too much, so the government made sure to fix that problem. 
(thats our government..always saving us from outselves..







)

Here is a discussion that might be helpful:
Engine problem - fixed-jet carb - Homesteading Today

And a useful video:





basically, all you can do is clean the carb..
take it apart, clean what you can, try some seafoam in the gas..

Scot


----------



## mdsram (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you, I'll follow HJames' suggestion tonight.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The carb in my little Yamaha generator is like that, center bolt, jet screwed in above it. I cleaned it and gave it a few careful passes with a torch tip cleaner to give it just a hair more fuel.


----------



## mdsram (Jan 2, 2014)

HJames said:


> You probably have a newer carb on it, Check the cylinder that the center bolt threads into, there should be a jet that screws into the cylinder. With a small flathead screw driver, "Carefully" unscrew the jet but be sure not to damage the threads for the center bolt. The emulsion tube should come out after the jet is out, if it doesn't lightly tap the cylinder and it should fall. Then clean the jet and emulsion tube as you would normaly do.


Ended up being exactly as HJames described. It was a little tight getting the jet out while making sure I didn't damage the center bolt threads. The Jet looked pretty clean, but I still gave it a soak in carb cleaner and blasted some more up the cylinder the jet was in. Put everything back together and finally got it started. Fresh gas and oil, new spark plug, and finally a clean(er) carb, in that order, to get her going. My start and run choke settings are a little different than they used to be, but that's a small price to pay for a working machine with 8" on the ground. Thanks HJames and others.


----------



## mdsram (Jan 2, 2014)

One last thing...
My prime bulb says 3 pushes max, but it took a LOT more than that for me. Maybe all the overpriming and draining the bowl (or having it overflow) flushed some final stale fuel from the system. I was priming 20+ times and getting it to start and run for about 3 seconds. Finally decided to chance it and primed it 50 times and it took off. I did stop priming if I saw any fuel leak from the carb.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

the prime bulb should be pushed and held for 1 second between primes for a total of three as you said. the primer actually pushes air thru the line to push fuel out of the carb into the intake. check to see if the carb end or the primer end of the primer tubing is bad, leaking, or plugged. also check the bulb by disconnecting it, plugging the hole with your finger and then pushing the bulb . I have read that if the float bowl seal is bad or leaking it will not prime the engine correctly. everything from the bulb to the carb needs to have no leaks. if the carb still has a restriction or is adjusted too lean your engine will shut down or severely stumble when it's first started and continue to surge or run poorly.


----------

